# NetBeans 8.0.2: Startprogramm meldet: Hilfsprogramm für den Tastaturverlauf funktioniert nicht mehr



## Studendekopp (27. Feb 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe gerade NetBeans 8.0.2 unter Windows 8.1 installiert. Beim ersten (und zweiten) Aufruf wird zunächst ein CMD-Fenster geöffnet und in einer Doalog-Box gemeldet: " Hilfsprogramm für den Tastaturverlauf funktioniert nicht mehr". Danach wird über ein dutzendmal per jeweils eigene Dialogbox mitgeteilt, dass keine Lösung für das festgestellte Problem gefunden worden sei (was typisch Windows ist, da wurde noch nie was gefunden).


----------



## strußi (27. Feb 2015)

moin,
selber hatte das Problem noch nicht, aber vlt lädst du dir das ganze von oracle direkt runter, und installierst es noch einmal neu.


----------



## Studendekopp (27. Feb 2015)

Guude wie. Danke für's Nachschauen. 

Aus irgendeinem Grund startet NetBeans nicht direkt, sondern öffnet erst eine DOS-Box. Bei DOS-Boxen führe ich erst eine Alias-Liste aus - cmds, die ich immer brauche. 

Dazu habe ich das hier in der Registry:

reg add "HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Command Processor" /v AutoRun /t REG_SZ /d d:\scripts\alias.win.bat /f

Mit jeder Zeile im .bat File kommt ein Dialog hoch. Okay, mal sehen, ob das irgendwie lösbar ist.


----------



## Studendekopp (27. Feb 2015)

Ach so: "The NetBeans IDE is written in Java" ... Windows an Java: "starte mal javac.exe, dann schauen wir weiter"


----------

